# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  قصص واقعية على آثار الصلاة على النبي محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

## ماجد البحراني

السلام عليكم جميعا ان شاء الله راح أخصص هذا القسم لذكر قصص واقعية على آثار الصلاة على النبي محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين وهذه القصص مقتبسة من كتاب " بركات وآثار الصلاة على النبي وآله الاطهار" وإن هدفي من هذا الموضوع هو حثكم على الإكثار من الصلاة على النبي وآله وإن شاء الله راح أحاول أحط قصص حسب استطاعتي

*قبول العميل:*
ينقل المرحوم الحاج ملا عباس علي الحسيني (رضوان الله عليه) صاحب كتاب فوائد الصلوات قال: في أحد الأيام أخذت أفكر في نفسي هل الكتاب الذي كتبته حول فوائد الصلوات كان لوجه الله عزوجل أم للدنيا؟ هل أصبح مورد قبول الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أم لا؟ وأنا في هذا العالم من التفكير الكثير أخذني النوم في عالم المنام رأيت نفسي في حرم الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أقرا الزيارة الخاصة للنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في تلك الأثناء أقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم نحوي فتح ذراعيه المباركيتين وضمني إلى صدره فقبلت صدره المبارك ثم أخذ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يعلمني العبارات الصحيحه للزيارة فقلت يارسول الله هل الزيارة التي قرأتها كان فيها خطأ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: إقرا كما علمتك فسوف تقبل زيارتك. انتبهت من النوم وقلبي مملوء بالسرور والبهجة فحمدت الله عزوجل وفهمت هذه الرؤيا أن كتابي الذي كيبته قد قبله الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بفضله وكرمه

الرجل الوقور:
كان أحد الزهاد لايختلط بأي شخص في حياته اليومية ولا يذهب إلى أي مجلس من مجالس الذكر فكان منعزلا بشكل كامل إلا عن مجلس وعظ واحد فقط أثار هذا الأمر تعجب الناس الذين يعرفونه ويرونه كيف هو منعزل عن جميع الناس ومن جانب آخر يواضب على الحضور في هذا المجلس ويستمع إلى الخطيب دون غيره من الخطباء والوعاظ؟ أحد الأيام سأله احد المؤمنين عن سبب ذهابه إلى هذا المجلس دون غيره من المجالس فقال العبد الزاهد: أحد الليالي رأيت رسول اله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في المنام وقال لي : إذهب إلى مجلس الخطيب فلان بن فلان قلت لماذا يا رسول الله؟ قال لأن هذا الخطيب يكثر من الصلاة علي وعلى أهل بيتي الطاهرين وإني مسرور وراضي منه؟ 



عن الإمام الرضا عليه السلام قال: " الصلاة على محمد وآله تعدل عند الله عزوجل التسبيح والتهليل والتكبير"


يتبع.....

----------


## ماجد البحراني

دواء السرطان
أصيب طفل عمره سنتان بمرض السرطان كان يتناول يوميا بسبب مرضه طعام ثمانية أطفال أخذه والده إلى افضل الأطباء داخل البلد ولكن دون فائدة أخيرا قرر الابوان الذهاب به إلى الخارج لعلاجه لعلهم يجدوا دواء لطفلهم اوحيد قبل سفرهم التقى الأب بأحد السادة المؤمنين وأخبره بحالة ولده وأنه يريد أخذه إلى الخارج للعلاج فقال السيد: انتم لاتحتاجون إلى أخذ ولدكم إلى طبيب ولا بالذهاب إلى الخارج بتوسل واحد يمكنكم الحصول على الشفاء لولدكم.وجد الاب السكينة والطمأنينة في قلبه من كلام هذا السيد المحترم لهذا قال له : وما هو التوسل؟ قال السيد: عليكم أن تصلوا على محمد وآل محمد مائة واثنين وأربعين ألف مره ثم اهدوا ثواب الصلوات إلى روح الطفل الرضيع للإمام الحسين عليه السلام وهو الشهيد الاخير الذي قدمه عليه السلام وله مقام عظيم عند الله عزوجل. استقبل الوالدان هذه الفكرة والتوسل بكل رحابة صدر ، شرعا بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد من تلك الساعة مرة عدة ساعات على صلواتهم في الليل رأت الأم في المنام طفلا صغيرا يحمل قدحا فيه ماء قدم القدح إلى الأم وقال لها أن الامام الحجة المهدي عليه السلام والخمسة المعصومين أصحاب الكساء عليهم السلام قرأوا دعاءا على هذا لماء إعطيه لولدك فأنه سيشفى باذن الله عزوجل أخذت الأم القدح قدمته لولدها وشرب منه ثم قامت من نومها نظرت لولدها وإذا بها تراه في اتم الصحة والعافية كأنه لم يمرض من قبل. 


(( اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد)) 
عن الامام أبي عبدالله الصادق عليه السلام قال: (( كل دعاء يدعى الله عزوجل به محجوب عن السماءحتى يصلي على محمد وآل محمد))

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكور خيووو ماجد البحراني
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ماجد البحراني

*حول الشفاعةشاب جميل المنظز زالشكل كان يسكن في بغداد له أصدقاء كثيرون جدا بسبب شدة جماله وعذوبة صوته مع مرور الزمن و بسبب مخالطته لأصدقاء السوء أصبح لا غير مبالي بأمور دينه واخذ يتجه نحو الفساد والخمور أحد الايام رجع إلى بيته سكرانا فتحت أمه الباب رأته ثملا لا يعقل شيئا وسوس لها الشيطان بأنتهاز الفرصة لنيل رغبتها حيث كانت هي أحد عشاقه أيضا لشدة جماله فلما ارتكبت الجريمة حملت منه بنتا لما أولدت البنت جاءت بها إلى أحد التجار الصالحين وطلبت منه ان يجعلها عنده فلما سئلها عن سبب ذلك قالت : أخاف من أبيها ان يقتلها ترجت منه ذلك وقالت اجعله قربة إلى الله تعالى عزوجل.
التاجر المؤمن أخذ الطفلة لوجه الله عزوجل وأستأجر لها مرضعة لأرضاعها والقيام بأمورها.
أما الشاب بعد مضى عدة سنوات على انحرافه رجع غلى نفسه وعقله فندم على افعاله الماضية ترك طريق الشيطان وسلك طريق الصلاح والإيمان بعد مدة من الزمن قرر الذهاب إلى الحج في طريقه إلى مكة المكرمة التقى بذلك التاجر المؤمن , التاجر لما رأى صلاحه وإيمانه عرض عليه البنت للزواج الشاب قبل ذلك وتزوج من البنت التي أولدتها أمه منه بعد موسم الحج رجع الشاب إلى بيته ومعه زوجته فلما وصل البيت أخبروه بوفاة أمه تألم الشاب من خبر وفاة أمه لهذا جلس يبكي طويلا أحد النساء القريبات كانت على علم بما جرى بين الأم والأبن في حالة سكره.
قالت للولد : لاتبكي على امك انها فعلت معك كذا وكذا وزوجتك هذه هي ابنتك من أمك , تألم الشاب من هذا الكلام منتصف الليل قرر الذهاب إلى قبر أمه ليستخرج جثتها ويحرقها في الطريق بسبب شدة تعبه وإرهاقه جلس قليلا ليستريح أخذه النعاس ونام في عالم الرؤيا رأى نفسه بيده فأس يحفر قبر أمه.
فلما وصل إلى الجسد ليستخرجه ويحرقه فجئة رأى أمه قامت من قبرها بأطيب ريح ومعها نور عظيم لما رأى الشاب أمه بهذا المنظر قال لها كيف وصلت إلى هذا المقام الكبير وأنت صاحبة أعمال سيئة؟
قالت: يا ولدي العزيز اني ارتكبت ذنبا ظيما ولكني بعد ذلك تبت وطلبت من الله سبحانة وتعالى أن يغفر ذنوبي بالاضافة إلى هذا كنت أكثر من الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ليكونوا لي شفعاء وواسصه وفي ليالي الجمعة كنت أكثر من الاستغفار والبكاء إلى الله تعالى بالإضافة إلى صلوات خاصة أبعثها إلى حضرة النبي وآله الأطهار عليهم السلام لهذا في أحد الليالي رأيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في عالم المنام وقال لي: إن ربك العزة تبارك وتعالى قد غفر لكي ذنوبكي ووهبك لنا بسبب كثرة استغفارك وصلواتك.
فأني يا بني مت مغفورة الذنوب والحمد لله.((اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد))قال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:  ((من قال: اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أعطاه الله أجر اثنين وسبعين شهيدا وخرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه))*

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء على ردك الجميل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احسنت اخي 

بوركت يمناك

ونفعك الله بهذا الجهد بنعيم الآخره

بجوار رسول الله وأهل بيته

----------


## ماجد البحراني

آمين يا رب ومشكوره أختى " شمعة تحترق" على هذا الكلام الرائع والجميل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

شكرا لك اخي على القصص الهادفة 
وفقنا الله واياكم للاكثار من الصلاة على محمد وآله

تحياتي

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكورة أختي " شيعية حتى النخاع" على هذا الرد وانشاء الله راح أحط قصص أخرى واتمنى ان تحقق هذه القصص غرضها

----------


## ام باسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
شكرا لك اخي على القصص الهادفة 
وفقنا الله واياكم للاكثار من الصلاة على محمد وآله

تحياتي 


=

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


الله يعطيك العافية خيو 

وعساك على القوة 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 

وثبتك على ولاية امير المؤمنين ( ع )



ام محمد

----------


## نور الولاية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
شكرا لك اخي على القصص  
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك يارب

----------


## ماجد البحراني

*أشكر الأخوة المسلمين (ألم الفراق,أم محمد، أم باسم) على ردهم الجميل وهذي مزيد من القصص الواقعية أتمنى تنال رضاكم* 

*العقوبة في الدنيا*كان أحد الرواة ينقل ويكتب الأحاديث الواردة عن النبي الأكرم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وعن الأئمة الأطهار عليهم السلام فكان عندما يمر على اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لا يصلي عليه بل يكتب اسمه بصورة عادية دون أن يكتب الصلاة أمام اسمه المقدس وهو نوع من الجفاء وعدم الاحترام الواضح لساحته المباركة لم يستمر الأمر كثيرا مع الرجل سرعان ما أصيب بمرض في إصبعه الذي كان يكتب به ثم انتقل المرض إلى سائر أصابع يده فاضطر الأطباء إلى قطع جميع أصابع يده لكي لا ينتقل المرض إلى سائر بدنه. إنه جزاء قلة الأدب.

اخضرت الشجرة ببركة الصلوات
أحد الأخوة المؤمنين الملتزمين المروحين لذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام ينقل هذه القصة التي تظهر بركة الصلاة على النبي الكريم وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.
كان لي صديق أتعاهده بالزيارة بين فترة وأخرى وفي أحد الأيام وفي حديقة منزله شاهدت عدة شجيرات نخيل صغيرة الحجم تحمل رطبا كثيرا وحبة الرطب كبيرة وذات مظهر جميل لا يسعك وأنت تراه إلا أن تسبح الله وتصلي على النبي الأكرم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وآله الطاهرين عليهم السلام فطلبت منه أن يهب لي شجيرة من تلك الشجيرات وذلك في محبة النبي وأهل بيته الأطهار فحفرت حول جذع النخلة واقتلعت شجرة وأخذتها وزرعتها في بيتي وعندما زرعتها تعاهدتها بالرعاية والسقاية وبعد مدة من الزمن رأيت الشجرة قد ذبلت ويبس أوراقها بشكل كامل.
فقلت في نفسي يا رب إن الشجرة أخذتها وزرعتها عندي على محبة النبي وأهل بيته المعصومين عليهم السلام فكيف تموت وتيبس ويصبح حالها هكذا؟\ولكن بفضل الله وبإلهام منه عزوجل نويت الصلاة بل الإكثار من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم وآله الأطهار عليهم السلام لعل ذلك يصلح من شأن هذه الشجرة المباركة وبعد أيام قلائل وجدت غصنا قد اخضرا قد ظهر في الشجرة وأصبح ينمو ويكبر حتى عادت الحياة إلى النخلة واخضرت وحملت ثمرا كثيرا كما كانت في سابق عهدها .
إنه بفضل وبركة الصلاة على النبي وآل بيته الأطهار عليهم السلام.

((اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد)) 
عن الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (( من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي فدخل النار فابعده الله عزوجل))

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

ماااشااء الله 

تسلم اخي على المجهووود الرائع

الله يرحم والديك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكور أخت بيسان على الرد الجميل

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*مشكور اخ ( ماجد )على هذه الجهد الرائع في النقل*
*نتمنى عليك  ان  تتحفنا  بكرامات  (اهل البيت ) عليهم السلام* 

*مع كل التقدير*

----------


## ماجد البحراني

انشاء الله أخ محمود راح أحاول بس عندي مشكلة وهي انه كان لدي كتاب يحتوي على كرامات الإمام العباس أبو فاضل عليه السلام ولكنه قد ضاع مني أرجو منكم ان تدعوا لي بأن اجده ومشكورين 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ماجد البحراني

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

أعزي جميع الأمة الإسلامية بقدوم شهر محرم الحرام وبمصاب أبي عبالله الحسين

----------


## ماجد البحراني

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## البحرانيه1988

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اشحالك الأخ ماجد البحراني
مشكووووووووووووور كثير على هذي الكرامات الحلوه إلي جاعد تكتبها وأنا لي حاجة أدعوا ربي أولا وتوسل بأبو الفضل العباس عليه السلام باب الحوائج أن يقضي حاجتي وحاجتك إذا كانت لك حاجة وحاجات جميع الموالين لأهل البيت عليهم السلام
وأتمنى المزيد منك..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*

*الاخ  العزيز  (ماجد البحراني )* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اشكرك على ردك المميز واطلب من الله ان يحقق لك  امنيتك بالعثور على الكتاب الذي ذكرته* 
*واقول لك ان كرامات آل بيت رسول الله (ص)* 
*موجودة ولم تندثر وستبقى منارة  تضيئ لنا دروبنا ونستمد منها العبر  (لانهم هم النور )* 

*تحياتي لك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق* 

* محمود  سعد*

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكورة بنت العم (البحرانية 1988) على ردش الحلو ومشكور الأخ محمود سعد على تفاعلك وردك وأكيد بتضل كرامات ورحمة آل البيت علينا باقيه ومشكور ين كثير

----------


## البحرانيه1988

هلا...
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد..
موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
تسلم يا محب أهل البيت..

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكورين على ردودكم

----------


## أم علي الموالية

هلا
شخبارك الأخ ماجد..
مشكووووووووووووور كثيييييييييييييير على هذي المواضيع الحلوه..
جزاك الله ألف خييييييييييييير..

----------


## ماجد البحراني

العفو أختي ( أم علي الموالية ) ومشكوره على ردك الحلو وبالتوفيق ببركة محمد وآل محمد عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## منير البحراني

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور كثيــــــــــــــر ننتظر المزيد أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــي

----------


## ماجد البحراني

العفو أخي منير البحراني وإنشاء الله راح أحاول أن أضيف

----------


## ماجد البحراني

مشكور أخي *منير البحراني* على ردك وإن شاء الله راح أحاول أن أضيف المزيد في القريب العاجل

----------


## ماجد البحراني

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ترنيمة

اللهم صِّ و سلم على محمد و آل محمد


مشكور اخوي

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

احسنت اخي والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
اختك همسات وله

----------


## ماجد البحراني

شكرا جزيل للأعضاء (*ترنيمة , الفارسة الحسناء , همسات وله*) على ردودهم الرائعة ووفقكم الله بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## slim

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

ماااشااء الله 

تسلم اخي على المجهووود الرائع

الله يرحم والديك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## اغلا فراشه2

مشكور اخوي 
بارك الله فيك 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## samaweya

اخوي يعطيك الف عافيه
وماتقصر تسلم ايدك

----------


## ماجد البحراني

شكر جزيل للأعضاء (* salim , أغلا فراشة2 ,  samaweya* ) على ردودهم الرائعة ووفكم الله بحق محمد وآل محمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام

----------

